# A way to join 100+ pcs to new domain



## saad3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello,

Our company is going to upgrade their servers and wants to change its domain too, is there a way for (IT-Support) to migrate the workstations (XP) to a new domain without going to each PC and doing these tasks such as: Dis-join from old domain, rejoin to a new domain + copy contents of users to the new domain?

Is there a solution for this many thanks!

Regards,

Saad


----------



## manuphilip (Feb 1, 2010)

You may use NETDOM Command as an example shown below

netdom add/d:devgroup.example.com mywksta /OU:OU=Dsys,OU=Workstations,DC=microsoft,DC=com

*MANU PHILIP*
*| **MCITP** | **MCTS** | **MCSA** | **ITIL** |*
www.windowsadmin.info
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Patrickv (Feb 10, 2010)

Depending on the natrure of your network you can do a RIS installation of all the computers, you have 2 be good at remote installation though. mut this will lose all data on your workstations


----------

